# source for lumber prices



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

does anyone have a source for lumber prices. I would like to find a tool/source to get building material prices (more than just lumber) and I do understand that the regional markets will vary. This would seemingly make estimating a job easier.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

The lumber yard you deal with should be upfront and give you the pricing information you're looking for. If not, just ask what the price is for all the sizes of wood you use and create your own Excel spreadsheet.

HD has a free contractor's CD that has all their prices with a link to get regular updates for everything. However, I hardly recommend using ANY lumber from HD - using the CD will give you what amounts to a ballpark figure for your area.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Lumber is traded on the commodity markets, just like coffee and gasoline. Speculation can drive the market prices, and weather forecasts, fuel, demand, supply, etc., etc......the prices can change over night...so unless you had some way or checking market vs. retail, I don't think you would ever accurately know material cost with any certainty for any period of time. Look at how a tropical storm in the Atlantic that may turn into a hurricane will drive the price of OSB and plywood up 50% overnight...or since last years prediction that this would be a year with 20 major storms, the manufacturers all loaded up on supply, and we are seeing OSB down to $7 here.....


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

joasis said:


> Lumber is traded on the commodity markets, just like coffee and gasoline. Speculation can drive the market prices, and weather forecasts, fuel, demand, supply, etc., etc......the prices can change over night...so unless you had some way or checking market vs. retail, I don't think you would ever accurately know material cost with any certainty for any period of time. Look at how a tropical storm in the Atlantic that may turn into a hurricane will drive the price of OSB and plywood up 50% overnight...or since last years prediction that this would be a year with 20 major storms, the manufacturers all loaded up on supply, and we are seeing OSB down to $7 here.....


I know how the OSB pricing is retarted... Local lumber yard is $12.58 For a sheet of 7/16" OSB... HD is $5.98 for a 7/16 sheet of OSB... Go figure... 

I base most of my prices on HD's lumber prices plus about 10% to be certain. I will use HD's PT lumber but nothing white unless I just need a few pieces of plate.


----------



## Joshua (Oct 20, 2006)

RobertCDF said:


> I know how the OSB pricing is retarted... Local lumber yard is $12.58 For a sheet of 7/16" OSB... HD is $5.98 for a 7/16 sheet of OSB... Go figure...
> 
> I base most of my prices on HD's lumber prices plus about 10% to be certain. I will use HD's PT lumber but nothing white unless I just need a few pieces of plate.


 
HD's pricing is based off of their last purchase price. Most lumber yards base their pricing off of replacement cost. That's why you often see Home Depots pricing staying behind the trend with other lumber yards in the area. It's nice to see those price tags, just try to get them to deliver to your project at a specific time or, in our area, on a particular day. They often schedule their deliveries by routes, only hitting a particular part of town on 2 days a week.


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

72chevy4x4 said:


> does anyone have a source for lumber prices. I would like to find a tool/source to get building material prices (more than just lumber) and I do understand that the regional markets will vary. This would seemingly make estimating a job easier.


Every lumberyard should have a price sheet for you. They can even email you there price list so you have it right there.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Joshua said:


> HD's pricing is based off of their last purchase price. Most lumber yards base their pricing off of replacement cost. That's why you often see Home Depots pricing staying behind the trend with other lumber yards in the area. It's nice to see those price tags, just try to get them to deliver to your project at a specific time or, in our area, on a particular day. They often schedule their deliveries by routes, only hitting a particular part of town on 2 days a week.


I have ordered stuff from HD before... They will deliver 363 days a year. Only day they dont is Thanksgiving and Christmas. They of course will not give you a specifc time, but none of my lumberyards do. But I know all the guys well enough I can usually get first load of the day.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys. I've asked 84 lumber and Lowes for a price list, 84 offered to plug it in their computer and give me numbers (not what I'm looking for) and Lowes offered their website feature which has prices for building materials, although it's a pain to use. I'm familiar with how the prices can and do change, but was looking for an estimation tool. I'll try again, maybe I didn't ask the 'right' person.


----------



## Joshua (Oct 20, 2006)

RobertCDF said:


> I have ordered stuff from HD before... They will deliver 363 days a year. Only day they dont is Thanksgiving and Christmas. They of course will not give you a specifc time, but none of my lumberyards do. But I know all the guys well enough I can usually get first load of the day.


The Home Depots in our area don't deliver their own materials but use a contracted service. Therefore, their routes are less flexible.


----------



## Larry_PCA (Nov 2, 2006)

*Try this...*

stop by http://www.cyberyard.com/ and enter your location information and see which lumber suppliers in your area participate.

You can get a login from a local dealer (you may have to open an account with them... a COD account never hurt anyone, if you don't like using credit) and then you will be able to get pricing information on line.

Several yards in my area use the service, maybe a few in your area do too.


----------



## alwysbencrzy (Nov 3, 2006)

HD in New Orleans doesnt provide the Pricing CD in this area due to the way crazy fluxuations at the moment. (1/2 sheetrock just jumped $4 per sheet in one day last week) I am looking for the same thing at the moment.

Any suggestions as to the best estimation software?


----------

